# sterilizing



## Duster (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok Something I have been wondering about and Just now decided to ask is people talk about sterilizing with sulfite solution. All of the sterilizing agents sold at my local wine shop are either Oxygen or Iodine base,
should I not be using these?
What will using an oxygen based sterilizer do to my wine?
What exactly is a sulfite solution?
I know some of these may be rookie questions and for that I am sorry, but hey, ya never gonna know if ya don't ask. Right!


----------



## BobF (Dec 20, 2010)

First, none of these are sterilizers. They are sanitizers. Sanitizing is the appropriate level of anti-spoilage action for winemaking ...

I don't use oxy or iodine products so I won't speak to them. I use sulfite.

Sulfite, or SO2 (sulfur dioxide) is packaged several ways. Campden tablets, potassium metabisulfite and sodium metabisulfite are the most common.

Campden tablets are easy for small batches - 1 tablet per gallon is really easy to measure. Potassium metabisulfite (and the lesser used sodium version) are powders. The typical dose is 1/4 tsp per 5/6 gallons.

Sulfite does several things in wine.

Initially, sulfite is used to sanitize must being prepared for fermentation. The sulfite "stuns" wild yeast and spoilage organisms to give selected yeast an opportunity to dominate the ferment, and hold off spoilage until alcohol levels reach a level sufficient to do the same.

Sulfite continues to help prevent spoilage and also prevents oxidation by binding with residual oxygen in your wine. As sulfite does its anti-oxidation job, it has to be replenished along the way.

A strong sulfite solution in a spray bottle (sometimes with citric acid added to bring down pH) is used to sanitize winemaking equipment - EVERYTHING that touches your wine should be sanitized first!!

pH levels (strength of acidity) play an important role in the process. A typical range of good pH levels for wine is in the 3.4 - 3.6 range. As the pH gets higher, higher sulfite levels are required to achieve the desired results.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2010)

Agree with BOBF... 

There is a big difference in Cleansing and sterilizing. 

The concern that I have with cleansing agents is that there is a possability that some residue might make it into the wine. For this reason, I normally scrub out with very hot water then finish off with strong k-meta. Having k-meta residue make it into your wine will actually be a benefit.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 20, 2010)

BobF, good reply. Straight forward and accurate.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Brian (Dec 20, 2010)

Great information BobF and I agree totally! I use to use sanitizers but since being a member here I have switched to sulfite also.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2010)

Great job Bob! The oxy based products are mostly cleansers and not sanitizers although some are sanitizers. The bad thing about them is that those products build up a residue that usually cant be seen until you have your wine in there and the contrast of the wine shows it. The iodine based sanitizers are great and I would even say better but they are more expensive and a little bit of over kill for wine making. I use Iodophor or Starsan for beer making and sulfite for wine making.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 20, 2010)

Agree with Bob as well - I use the sulphite solution to sanitize everything.


----------



## xoltri (Dec 20, 2010)

Cleaning and sanitizing are two separate things. You can't sanitize something that is not clean as the infectious agents can hide in the dirt and not be affected by the sanitizer.

So, I use oxyclean to clean everything, like primary fermenters and carboys, and sometimes I even soak my hoses and airlock's in it. I buy the no name stuff; it's the same thing and really cheap. You must rinse well after using it.

Once it's clean I use StarSan to sanitize. I didn't like the sulfite sanitizer as the fumes burn my nose and throat, and I wanted something I could use for both beer and wine. StarSan fits that bill for me, and if you mix it using distilled water it will last a long long time.


----------



## BobF (Dec 20, 2010)

Just don't use anything but sulfite to sanitize must!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 20, 2010)

I would like to concur with Bob and add Potassium Metabisulfite needs to be handled correctly. Never directly breath in the fumes. You will regret it.

Always double check directions for adding the correct amounts. It's easy to add but difficult to remove.


----------



## Duster (Dec 20, 2010)

So if I am understanding you all correctly, the one step cleanser i have been using is not a sanitizer, and I should be using 2oz of Potassium metabisulfite dissolved in hot water. Is that correct?
Just two more questions, 2oz would be about how many teaspoons, and what should I do with the wine I have made thus far using the one step to sanitize with?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2010)

Duster said:


> So if I am understanding you all correctly, the one step cleanser i have been using is not a sanitizer, and I should be using 2oz of Potassium metabisulfite dissolved in hot water. Is that correct?
> Just two more questions, 2oz would be about how many teaspoons, and what should I do with the wine I have made thus far using the one step to sanitize with?



One Step is a cleanser and sanitizer in one. If this is what you have been using you're fine. K-meta is mixed at a rate of three tablespoons per gallon of water for sanitizing. You can use this on your equipment before using it to resanitize.


----------



## Duster (Dec 20, 2010)

I know I said only two more questions but you guys are just full of helpful info i cant help myself.
is K-meta the same as Potassium Metabisulfite?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2010)

Duster said:


> I know I said only two more questions but you guys are just full of helpful info i cant help myself.
> is K-meta the same as Potassium Metabisulfite?



Yes it is. Sorry I should have stated that when you didn't mention k-meta. Feel free to ask all of your questions regardless how small or simple. There are hundreds of other folks lurking around on this site and they are also wondering the same questions you are asking. Glad to have you on board and asking.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 23, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Yes it is. Sorry I should have stated that when you didn't mention k-meta. Feel free to ask all of your questions regardless how small or simple. There are hundreds of other folks lurking around on this site and they are also wondering the same questions you are asking. Glad to have you on board and asking.



Be careful when you talk about lurkers, I am everywhere, he, he, he.

Merry Christmas


----------



## cpfan (Dec 23, 2010)

Duster said:


> I should be using 2oz of Potassium metabisulfite dissolved in hot water. Is that correct?


I don't think it should be *hot* water. I believe that the heat will drive some of the sulfites out of solution thus lessening the potency and life expectancy of the solution.

Steve


----------



## Dugger (Dec 23, 2010)

Like most others I use sulphite for sanitizing, but I also use the oxygen based ones as well - specifically OxySan and Aseptox ( I believe this is OneStep). These sanitize by oxygen molecule bombardment and are more environmentally friendly than sulphites and are not toxic to us and easier on septic tank systems ( which I have). They are also no rinse. I prefer OxySan because it sanitizes on contact, whereas Aseptox needs some contact time. Their downside is that they are not reusable like sulphites. 

Wade - I had not heard of a residue buildup with these and haven't noticed that personally.I will have to check more carefully.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 23, 2010)

Dugger said:


> Wade - I had not heard of a residue buildup with these and haven't noticed that personally.I will have to check more carefully.



I've had this happen when I leave things soaking in it or if I leave it soaking in a bottle. When I use to rinse my bottles with one step, it would also leave a film or residue in the bottles.


----------

